# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  دسترسی به فولدری در یک کامپیوتر دیگر با داشتن یوزرنیم و پسورد بدون share کردن آن

## nazemmazem

سلام
آیا میشود به فولدری در یک کامپیوتر دیگر دسترسی داشت و فایلهای درون آن آن را خواند و یا کپی کرد بدون اینکه فولدر را به اشتراک بگذاریم
من مشکلم را میگویم شاید راه حل ساده تری کسی سراغ داشته باشد


من یک نرم افزار کنترل مدارک است نوشته ام.  و که اسناد و مدارک را درون فولدری قرار داده ام و به هر کاربر دسترسی خاص خودش را به آن مدارک در داخل برنامه داده ام
برای اینکه هر کاربر فقط بتواند مدارکی که به او دسترسی اش داده شده را ببیند چه راه حلی هست؟
آیا میشود یک کاربر غیرواقعی ساخت و فولدر را برای او share کرد و باقی کاربرها با یوزر نیم و پسورد او که در کد قرار داده شده هرکدام بتوانند اسناد خود را ببینند؟
ممنونم.

----------


## مهران رسا

> آیا میشود به فولدری در یک کامپیوتر دیگر دسترسی داشت و فایلهای درون آن آن  را خواند و یا کپی کرد بدون اینکه فولدر را به اشتراک بگذاریم


خیر امکان پذیر نیست . مگر اینکه نرم افزارتون رو بر پایه Client/Server پیاده کنید که در اینصورت برای دسترسی به فولدر ها نیازی به دریافت مجوز Sharing از ویندوز نیست .

----------


## mrmirlohi

در پنجره RUN ويندوز آدرس آي پي كامپيوتر مقابل را تايپ كنيد آخر آدرس نام درايو كامپيوتر مقابل را به همراه كاراكتر$ تايپ كنيد اينتر زده و يوزرنيم و پسورد كامپيوتر مقابل را وارد كنيد اكنون شما به كل درايو او تسلط داريد بدون اينكه متوجه شود!   
به تصوير مراجه شود 
موفق باشيد

----------


## FinalMOB

> در پنجره RUN ويندوز آدرس آي پي كامپيوتر مقابل را تايپ كنيد آخر آدرس نام درايو كامپيوتر مقابل را به همراه كاراكتر$ تايپ كنيد اينتر زده و يوزرنيم و پسورد كامپيوتر مقابل را وارد كنيد اكنون شما به كل درايو او تسلط داريد بدون اينكه متوجه شود!   
> به تصوير مراجه شود 
> موفق باشيد


كاملا صحيح است. به طور معمول ريشه همه درايوهاي هر كامپيوتر با نام "$اسم درايو" به اشتراك گذاشته شده است. البته برخي نرم افزارها مثل TuneUp اين كار را يك ريسك مي دانند و شما را به پاك كردن حالت اشتراك آن توصيه مي كنند.
ضمنا پوشه "$Admin" نيز به پوشه "c:\windows" اشاره دارد كه آن هم از پوشه هايي است كه به طور پيش فرض به اشتراك گذاشته شده است.

لذا شما مي توانيد با توجه به پست پنجم اين تاپيك



> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=153972


براحتي مي توانيد با برنامه نويسي درايوي را بدون نياز به share شدن آن بدست بگيريد.

موفق باشيد.

----------

